# Completing 10 years studying



## danchohen (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. A few days ago I have completed 10 years studying the piano - I had only one teacher, and I stopped studying because I'm going to the university. Because I'm not going to find a new teacher (in the near future) I know that I'm going to learn new pieces and to maintain my repertoire by myself.

I want you to share your own experience about start working alone, and I want to hear from you some advices - What should I do next? What should I learn?

Thanks.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

After 8 years of studying the piano with a teacher, I moved and never got around to finding a new one. I actually prefer working alone. My advice is to do the same as usual - follow the same processes as you would with your teacher. Keep in mind receiving opinions from others is always helpful, and it wouldn't hurt to see someone once every two weeks or so, or even less. Watching YouTube videos always helps me get a better idea of what I should fix about my playing.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

> I want you to share your own experience about start working alone, and I want to hear from you some advices - What should I do next? What should I learn?


You should choose pieces using two criterias : pieces you love and pieces at your level.


----------

